# TKX shifter placement



## Pennsylvania Amish Goat (Dec 18, 2020)

About to covert my 68GTO from a 400turbo to a TKX 5 speed. I did some reading here and I didn't find much info on this. I am removing the his/her shifter and console. What is the best shifter location if I am not going to use a console? I read that some people configure it so it come out the top of the trans tunnel and there is no need for the 4speed tunnel patch. I just want to make sure it looks like its "original".


----------



## Greek64GTO (Dec 13, 2015)

A friend of mine Bruce Couture has Modern Driveline. I notice he has a shifter location for the A-bodies that might be new with the TKX.

I don't know if the other companies have this option.

Here it is:

Shifter Location


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Pennsylvania Amish Goat said:


> About to covert my 68GTO from a 400turbo to a TKX 5 speed. I did some reading here and I didn't find much info on this. I am removing the his/her shifter and console. What is the best shifter location if I am not going to use a console? I read that some people configure it so it come out the top of the trans tunnel and there is no need for the 4speed tunnel patch. I just want to make sure it looks like its "original".


You need to look in our world famous FAQ section. There's a ton of info on your exact situation.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

FAQ - Powetrain: TREMEC TKX - Automatic to Manual Conversion


This is my final write up for the swap. It is NOT ANY CHEAPER to do a Muncie than a Tremec.. in fact, it's more expensive. A quality Muncie rebuild is going to cost over $2500 and you wont have overdrive. So, yes, you can buy a used cheap Muncie, but that's on you if you choose to forgo the...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Im biased. I wanted to keep my console, so straight up was the only way to go.


----------

